# Updated Website



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We worked with our Web Designer to redesign our website and added our feed store to the site. We are still working on the feed store portion of it. I thought you might want to take a look.

Jim

Welcome to Lazy J Farms


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice website Jim, looks good.


----------

